# GoPro + Brute Force 750 why i love my gopro



## Cclam1 (Jul 30, 2014)

Here is some two short clips from video I shot at Carolina Adventure World in SC 

Carolina Adventure World GoPro edit - YouTube

Brute Force playing around GoPro edit - YouTube

Like Comment Share


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Yep...love my Go Pro too...


----------

